# JAE * Boudoir*NSFW*



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2014)

_POR5694-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr

thoughts appreciated. 

Her name is Jae. 19. American of Cambodian heritage.

2)



_POR5790-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## coffeefilter (Jun 22, 2014)

What is the etiquette for posting these types of photos online?


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2014)

coffeefilter said:


> What is the etiquette for posting these types of photos online?



What types are you referring to and why are you asking this question?


----------



## coffeefilter (Jun 22, 2014)

Bourdoir. Just wondering about model releases and things.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 22, 2014)

coffeefilter said:


> Bourdoir. Just wondering about model releases and things.



It's not unwise to have a release...boudoir or ANY type of photography and if used to generate income I'd say mandatory.


----------



## tevo (Jun 23, 2014)

My only complaint is the pillow/sheets on the right side look a little hot. Nice!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 23, 2014)

I think the highlights are too hot and I wish her hand and legs were in focus too. She's gorgeous but looks slightly nervous.


----------



## fokker (Jun 23, 2014)

Where do you find these women


----------



## JoeW (Jun 23, 2014)

Lovely model and lovely shot.  Thanks for sharing this with us.

1.  I'd change the pose.  Rather than have her knees pointing straight at the viewer, I'd bring them higher (i.e.: more towards the pillow on her left).  This does a couple of things....expands her hips (so we get more of an hourglass figure) and adds some perspective/length to her thighs. She appears to have lovely legs but the pose almost hides them.
2.  Agree with the previous comment about the highlights (especially on her knees).
3.  I'd remove the small (but to me at least--distracting) shadow of the pillow on the headboard to the viewer's left.  Or at least soften the edges of the shadow.

Lovely work--thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 23, 2014)

coffeefilter said:


> What is the etiquette for posting these types of photos online?



I had the same reaction as Trevor when I read your question.

1.  If you take "etiquette" by it's true meaning, then I'd argue that anytime you post boudoir or cheesecake or nude photos online (or publish them), the model (if she's amateur) should have fair warning.  And...if she's an amateur, unless she's determined to use her real name, should go up under a pseudonym or a trade name (just like Trevor did with Jae19) since there are stalkers and also a-holes who will then track down a FB account and start sending harassing messages to a model.  Now, for someone who is a model (meaning he/she does this full-time or frequently enough that may have actually made some modest amounts of cash from it), I don't think there's an etiquette expectation.  But if someone's a school teacher and she just posed for boudoir work you're going to put on your website to advertise this line of work...or she's a student at the local CC and you're going to put her on a swimsuit calendar sold at the school for some kind of fundraiser....etiquette should involve giving these amateurs a "heads up" that they may get some publicity and notice.

2.  From a "good business sense" perspective, then I completely agree with Trevor.  All shoots with models (even if just TF, even if you assume no money will ever change hands for those photos) should involve a model release.  It covers you (as the photographer) in-case someone does show an interest in the work for stock or a local poster.  Furthermore, when dealing with an amateur, it manages the expectations upfront.  You'd be surprised how many amateurs or new models expect that you have to get their approval to do anything with the photo...or if you should sell it for stock, they are guaranteed a percentage of the profits.  They assume that everything you shoot is just a giant gravy-train of money (rather than you're committing time, resources, and talent to a shoot that will probably never generate a penny).

3.  From a "requirement" perspective, if you shoot sexually-oriented material than you file 2257 forms and keep them as part of your records.  You also make absolutely, positively sure you have a record of the model's ID proving she is 18 or older.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 23, 2014)

_POR5790-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2014)

no  thoughts on these?


----------



## Stevepwns (Jun 24, 2014)

Not that I am really qualified to judge these, because i surely can't recreate them.... but in my opinion. 

In both, the out of focus areas of her body are slightly distracting to me.  As well as her poses. She look a little uncomfortable.  The first, laying on her arm as she is, looks to "posed",  not a natural position for someone trying to look relaxed and seductive.  The second, her arms look like she is trying really hard to do something with them but doesn't know what to do.  

From my limited knowledge, the lighting look great aside from the white pillows, but she looks to be lit perfectly.  The composition looks spot on.  The color is spot on.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 24, 2014)

they don't look boudoir to me; no romance at all.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Who cares?  These look sexy, anyway.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 24, 2014)

tecboy said:


> Who cares?  These look sexy, anyway.



cause women always look scared and nervous around me...


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks good. I mean duh


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 24, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> Looks good. I mean duh



Lol


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice. She's an attractive young lady. It seems to me that there is a very shallow DOF. I sure this was your intent, but I personally would like to see her whole body in focus.


----------



## runnah (Jun 24, 2014)

I think everything thing Is there, it's just missing that wow factor.

If I could explain exactly what it was I'd be rich.


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 24, 2014)

These don't feel quite as natural to me. But there still great!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 25, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> no  thoughts on these?



Im speechless


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Two things...
in no. 1... I wish she had a different expression on her face.  She looks happy but not seductive.

in no. 2... that twisted strap is distracting.

Otherwise nice shots.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 25, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice. She's an attractive young lady. It seems to me that there is a very shallow DOF. I sure this was your intent, but I personally would like to see her whole body in focus.




See Trever, I TOLD you that you'd go blind shooting all those women without clothes on.


----------



## CAP (Jun 25, 2014)

Not bad.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 25, 2014)

Shallow DOF because shooting handheld in a hotel room with natural light.


----------

